# WD 1TB Portable HDD Fail, Help Recover Data



## Protagonist (Jan 30, 2011)

I have i 1TB WD Essential Portable HDD, but i think it has crashed, i have lots of data in it. The drive was working then i unplugged it using the safe remove process, a few min's later i reconnected it but it's since been prompting me to format it, i haven't formatted it, can some one please help how to get it working or just how i can get my data, help please.....

Any help is welcome on how to get my data

Windows indicates that it is Unallocated space???????,,,,,......


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 30, 2011)

The MFT(Master File Table) might have taken a dump.  You can try this:  TestDisk or  EASEUS Partition Recovery to see if you can recover it.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 30, 2011)

have you tried plugging it in another PC?


----------



## Jack Doph (Feb 1, 2011)

st.bone said:


> Windows indicates that it is Unallocated space???????,,,,,......





johnweasely said:


> recover deleted files Mac[/URL][/B] and try recovering your lost data.



Hmm. are you advertising or did you genuinely miss the fact he's using Windows?


----------



## Protagonist (Feb 11, 2011)

adulaamin said:


> have you tried plugging it in another PC?



Yes i did that


----------



## Protagonist (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyway, a few minutes after posted this thread, i tried out Get Data Back NTFS/FAT, and it worked. since i had not formatted the hard disk, it only took like 10sec to check the drive and agot everything back the way they were.

Anyway thanks to everyone


----------

